# Which Type is most likely to write people off? (Snob?)



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually filtering what a person says or does to determine if they are an idiot, and then block them out thereafter or otherwise place distance between self and that person. Refusing to engage with any person they think is full of s**t, fake, covetous, excessively stupid or [distasteful character/behaviour].

Just a curiosity:laughing:.

Maybe I'm just an asshole.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Any one who is immature and arrogant.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

niss said:


> Any one who is immature and arrogant.


Fair enough. I guess I stepped on a corn-toe here (my most insincere apology btw Lol - couldnt resist), but its a serious question. 

I guess one could slip me in that category, based on only this info.

Arrogant? I will reflect on that, though I doubt it right off the bat. 
Immaturity? That's relative innit. I guess it depends on what kinda of maturity you speak of... maybe you should elaborate.

Immaturity + Arrogance = Asshole? :laughing::tongue:


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

It Varies.

I can think of two in particular.

One is when someone says my opinion is "Wrong" ( or anything with synonymous for "Wrong.") it will be the last word I read from them. By definition an opinion cannot be wrong. Furthermore it's incredibly disrespectful. No matter how strongly I disagree with someone's opinion I will never tell them it is flat-out wrong. So I don't tolerate that behavior myself.

The second would be anyone who seems to just have something against me personally and follows me around, quoting my posts just to bitch/harass me.


----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)

Types that value Se/Fi generally, I'd say. Te types will judge actions, Fi types will evaluate what they think of them (their character) and Se types will more likely be 'firm' in their judgements, while types that value Ne can see how situations may effect a person leading to who they are or search for any hidden inner potential they can find, so they are more inclined to give the benefit of the doubt. Se types can probably see why someone is they way they are, but it is of lesser importance to them, because Ne is unvalued. But any type can do this for different reasons. Some may be more 'resolute', however.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not sure. I won't stay around someone that seems full of negativity. But I've noticed that if you look, you usually find something sweet in everyone and if you are forced to be around them then by focusing on that nice part of them it helps to not be so offended by everything else they do.

Having people in their place though is important. When you're going to be out, getting drunk and having a good time then you make sure you're with a friend you trust. If a person is going to keep trying to manipulate you into drinking more and more to "keep the party going" even when you just want water then you know to write them off for that type of event.

If you want to go play a group game of some sort and one of your friends gets ridiculously aggressive if they happen to be losing or ridiculously smug when they're winning and it ruins the good time then don't invite them.

We have these specific parts of our lives (work, school, home, events) and people usually fall into one of those categories. Keeping them there is not being an asshole.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I wouldn't chalk this up as one type. Each type would have their own cognitive reasons for writing others off.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

People who are all in it for themselves but want things from me. People who can not become motivated no matter how much you try to help. 

I usually walk/run from those types pretty quickly. 

I think everyone filters which people they will chose to spend time with. 

Some might just be more abrupt about it. I imagine STJs are likely the least likely to worry about cutting someone off (lack of feels).


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Oooh you meant in rel life. Heh.

Well then, catty/competitive women. Look, I want to be friends with other women but if they turn out to be the kind who is two-faced, and so insecure that they think they need to one-up me in every way I'm gone. Wont waste my time without that shit.

People who judge me without knowing anything about me.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I wouldn't consider judging someone's ability to make a rational thought, as arrogant. However, I would say boasting your own intelligence, and belittling someone for their lack of it is arrogant. 

Anyways, I would assume XNTX types would do it the most; I know I somewhat analyze people for that. Basically I'm trying to figure out if their going to be interesting or boring. However, I never judge people based on that, because everybody has their on intelligence.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Annafae said:


> Fair enough. I guess I stepped on a corn-toe here (my most insincere apology btw Lol - couldnt resist), but its a serious question.
> 
> I guess one could slip me in that category, based on only this info.
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I write people off very easily, but I don't think this is type specific, I think it depends on your personal inclinations and preferences.

I tend to write off: people who are insecure to be honest. Because they have this *REALLY FUCKING ANNOYING HABIT OF MAKING EVERYTHING ABOUT THEM, EVEN WHEN IT'S FUCKING NOT ABOUT THEM AT ALL.*

I work with these really annoying cackle of girls I just cannot tolerate and would not tolerate, ever. I wouldn't even spit on them if they were on fire, and it literally took one sentence from the ringleader (the most insecure and braindead of them all) to make me write all four of them off forever.

And as per insecure people, they've now decided (in response to me avoiding them at all costs) , that instead of leaving me in peace so I can continue on as if they don't exist, that they need to keep badgering me with small talk. The idiot I referred to earlier asked me if I had planned my outfit for the office get together, four fucking days in advance, because apparently, i have nothing else going on in my life except planning outfits for get togethers were 99% of the people annoy/bore me, four days in advance.

I don't even care if this makes me sound like an asshole, people who are too stupid to understand the concept nobody owes you anything just because you exist, just need to do _humanity in general_ a favour and die.

edit: And people who have this really annoying habit of needing to be liked at all costs, they also need to go die because I can see through your patheticness and your behaviour is so abhorrent it makes me lose respect for you, not find you endearing.

I clearly needed to get that off my chest. It's been festering. :crazy:


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

SimplyRivers said:


> I wouldn't consider judging someone's ability to make a rational thought, as arrogant. However, I would say boasting your own intelligence, and belittling someone for their lack of it is arrogant.
> 
> Anyways, I would assume XNTX types would do it the most; I know I somewhat analyze people for that. Basically I'm trying to figure out if their going to be interesting or boring. However, I never judge people based on that, because everybody has their on intelligence.


I can relate to what you say about everyone having their own intelligence, I often look for that in others. I don't think I ever really write anyone off unless they do something malevolent to me, but I generally won't make an effort to get to know them much unless they make an effort to do the same to me. It's probably why us INTPs often go through life unnoticed, we're bad about making the effort to get to know others.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

niss said:


> Yes.


I just had that sudden realization! It was like... Intuition!!


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I wouldn't chalk this up as one type. Each type would have their own cognitive reasons for writing others off.


Agreed but I am assuming here that some are more accommodating than others. Or some just don't care. It's not about the WHY I'm writing off the person, it's about the actual intention. In my case it's an energy saving strategy. No way else to put it really. I'm just not able to invest in just any person, so there are some attitudes/behaviours etc that will determine how far I go with a person if I even go anywhere. 

For example I will end a discussion by just shutting off if I realise "you know, this person's an idiot"... There are certain attention seeking behaviors that people display around me that cause me to completely ignore there, or deny them eye contact. I am always on the look out for anything that could just grind my gears and I will distance myself in someway. I know for certain that no everyone is like that, some would press on trying to change a fool's thought process or opinion, some would give people all the attention they are seeking, or pursue it trying to find out why they are they way they are etc.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

SimplyRivers said:


> I wouldn't consider judging someone's ability to make a rational thought, as arrogant. However, I would say boasting your own intelligence, and belittling someone for their lack of it is arrogant.
> 
> Anyways, I would assume XNTX types would do it the most; I know I somewhat analyze people for that. Basically I'm trying to figure out if their going to be interesting or boring. However, I never judge people based on that, because everybody has their on intelligence.


Yeah my impression of arrogance is somewhere over there too. I don't actually call these people dunce or dumb although I won't lie retorics and blank expressions may replay a stupid question back at them. Can't help it sometimes... My job is driving me nuts with that actually. An example from today. 10 days versus 1 week, which is longer? I had to inform a lady that 10 days was more than 7days today. Very nicely. But why though? Why me God? LMFAO. 

I do not enjoy these exchanges. No problem that dumb people exist, I'd just rather not have to deal with them.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Annafae said:


> Agreed but I am assuming here that some are more accommodating than others. Or some just don't care. It's not about the WHY I'm writing off the person, it's about the actual intention. In my case it's an energy saving strategy. No way else to put it really. I'm just not able to invest in just any person, so there are some attitudes/behaviours etc that will determine how far I go with a person if I even go anywhere.
> 
> For example I will end a discussion by just shutting off if I realise "you know, this person's an idiot"... There are certain attention seeking behaviors that people display around me that cause me to completely ignore there, or deny them eye contact. I am always on the look out for anything that could just grind my gears and I will distance myself in someway. I know for certain that no everyone is like that, some would press on trying to change a fool's thought process or opinion, some would give people all the attention they are seeking, or pursue it trying to find out why they are they way they are etc.


What you described reflects your Fi. Other people sometimes kill your vibe. An ExTJ would be standoffish if they see others as idiots and lazy.

As far as accommodating, I'd figure it'd be on a bell curve. For example >50% of FJs and <50% of TPs are hypothetically accommodating. This does not mean that an ESFJ is always receptive nor an ISTP standoffish. I'd wager most people, of all types, hover around average as they accommodate people, without going out of their way to over do it. Finally, I'd predict Enneagram better reflects it. Types 2 and 9 are _probably_ the most receptive people while 8 and 7 _can_ be standoffish. Again that does not mean an 8w9 is automatically a rude person.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Well in younger years I can suppose most people that were like this were likely TJs.

Older tho I gotta say I really never believed in being condescending to people, BUT honestly I see the merit in filtering in who you allow to take up your energy in your life. Theres something to be said usually for those people who do write people off both good and bad. Negative yes they come off condescending but positive wise they seem to filer and navigate alot of BS out of their lives. 

I myself happen to kind of be in a place where I am really trying to distance people in my life and not invite new people in. Its not to be mean. Its because on a practical level I have some serious life goals that I really want to direct my attention to right now. 

A good example might be 2 of my closest friends, their views on relationships and coping skills. Is their direct relationship, mine to deal with no its not. BUT because they have such terrible coping skills with relationships they dont have much of a filter. And they invite so much drama they WANT to at least subconsciously feed off of. When they are around all that consumes them and their energy is their toxic unrequited love scenarios. Its not that I mind hearing from them upon a break up and being there for a friend. But they usually obsess and pine over it bitching and then trying and manipulate a way to actually get the person back. So then they start off where they left off and then the situation recycles itself. So then when the same thing happens again I am thinking hey ..."Fool you once shame on them, fool you twice shame on you, fool you 3 times or several more, your an idiot for taking this shit or seeking it". So do I think bad of someone for trial and error, no but I sure do think its ridiculous if you want to keep taking the same route and act surprised when the results are still the same. I think alot of the TJs that seem to catch onto avoiding this shit earlier in life as far as who they associate with are on the right track. Younger I used to prefer 'open minded' people and shriek an condescending people and think WTF is their problem, but theres something to be said for what kind of energy you allow around yourself. 

I shocked my friend recent and she was quiet and probably pissed. But I really gave her zero room to keep whining about a situation on repeat with her and a guy and just told her the fool me once thing. So I am just saying theres a purpose in writing people off and with age I see how it can be useful and necessary. One does not have to be condescending about how they go about it or call things out. But theres a purpose. I dont like the negative mental energy that my friends bring me about guys. I think its useless in the big giant scheme of life. And seriously a guy a person has seen for 6 months is not worth that. 

Its a bit funny this question was posted. Because its honestly gotten to the point where I had considered posting a question on where is the line between being a rude bitch who doesnt care about people and have any consideration for others, vs weaning out people who only give negative energy and consume positive energy. I wouldnt go as far as to say I want to defriend my friend of 15+ years over nothing, but to say that I see huge value in distancing myself from her more and more just because of how low she feels about herself and how she projects that onto me, she has a tendency to try and bring me down at times which I think is a refelection of her self esteem. I dont think I need random under handed comments on a day I know I look good and feel good, and radiate positive energy from a negative person who wants to pass off their insecurity onto me. 

Theres merit in weeding people out or having distance between people. I truly believe theres a kind way to go about it. But theres a hell of alot of merit in filtering all that. 

I see where I want to be in the future as well. And my future desire is not being 50 years old listening to bitter spinsters who invite their drama & bitch & man hate.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@SensationalCinnamon -

I think you are talking about something different than the OP. While the OP is talking about merely writing off, or ignoring people because they seem less intelligent than what she is willing to tolerate, you seem to be addressing the concept of boundaries and allowing people to drag you into their problems. 

I agree with you, that we need to be aware and enforce boundaries in a kind and loving manner, but I disagree with the OP, who seems to be okay with treating those who appear to possibly be less intelligent in a condescending manner.

If we aren't being nice and thoughtful, caring about the other person when we speak, then we are doing it wrong.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Only after they have proved to be so (so hard) and violate my ethics over and over again I will cut my ties pretty easily. I burn more bridges than I build at times.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

niss said:


> @_SensationalCinnamon_ - I think you are talking about something different than the OP. While the OP is talking about merely writing off, or ignoring people because they seem less intelligent than what she is willing to tolerate, .


 I had trouble understanding the OP, but if that is what she is describing, then no, I don't write people off. I am very polite to people even if they are ignorant as hell. This is America, you are free to be as stupid as you want and free to think you know it all even though you do not know shit. You are also free to continue to think you have the answers when I've just explained to you the real answer. 


The only time I adopt any type of condescending tone or demeanor is when you really piss me off... and that is rare. I would not even call it condescending. It is just very focused and unrelenting, intense.. .so much so that people may interpret it as condescension. Eh, it could be though because when I do get into those 'modes', my mission is to make you feel as little as possible. Again that is rare, but it happens.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

@niss Not sure how it is condescending. You will admit that the people are ignorant or lack common sense or however you put it in a nice way, but it's condescending to decide I make the personal choice to limit engagement with said group. Now I'm not saying these people should be locked away from vital resources and opportunities, I'm just saying MY TIME and ENERGY shall not be wasted on them. 

There is of course a background for this, and experience. Not really asking you to agree or disagree with my personal decisions here though, I do what I do what I do. I may be a somewhat asshole at worse, apathetic and withdrawn at best, but I can tell that you have similar traits... I guess you wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

John X said:


> I had trouble understanding the OP, but if that is what she is describing, then no, I don't write people off. I am very polite to people even if they are ignorant as hell. This is America, you are free to be as stupid as you want and free to think you know it all even though you do not know shit. You are also free to continue to think you have the answers when I've just explained to you the real answer.
> 
> 
> The only time I adopt any type of condescending tone or demeanor is when you really piss me off... and that is rare. I would not even call it condescending. It is just very focused and unrelenting, intense.. .so much so that people may interpret it as condescension. Eh, it could be though because when I do get into those 'modes', my mission is to make you feel as little as possible. Again that is rare, but it happens.


Impolite =/= Writing off. It may though. It can be different things in different situations/relationships or may depend on the undesirable behavior. I notice we are stuck on stupidity/ignorance but my op wasnt limited to that (the op was triggered, as you may have guessed). People are also very free to explore their ignorance in my country... quite so. Being impolite is not necessarily the response. And also if it was, I can't be shamed about it either, truthfully. 
@niss (I hope this isny double posted) there is a value breach within this post. Your judgement is "She is arrogant and immature", short and to the point. You are like me, I just need to have a sniff of suspicious and I am on the hunt for such a judgement and once I find it I pretty much stick to it. Some would delay and try to figure out the background and reasoning or try to change the persons behavior/thought process, but we dont have time for that. I guess the actual implications are different thought, cause had I casted a negative judgement I'd be absent right now... wouldnt have view this thread a second time and if its really gear grindng and I could hide this thread I would. 

Condescending to me is more about spelling out my own thoughts about this judgement, trying to shame that person about their behavior (I guess my rhetorical questions serve the same purpose, like yesterday... I'm pmsing though, dragonmode, I have my asshole ticket), silence, withdrawal, denying demanded attention or response, ignoring in essence - is not my definition of condescending or being impolite (I know how to be though, but the point is you ignore the whole picture). 

Anyway. Hope you see your reflection and thank yu for your insight (I'm indeed somewhat arrogant, but not immature).


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

You are not being condescending by deciding not to associate with people you don't share common interests or traits with. You can be condescending if you adopt a superior attitude towards the people you choose not to associate with. You can be condescending if you speak to those very people as if they are less than human, or in a patronizing manner. 

So if you are walking around as if your former associates are cattle, and you are the enlightened being, above it all then yes you are condescending. I have to be honest, I am leaning towards you being condescending than just choosing not to associate. I will not tell you why but I will say it is based off one word you used in your post.

A word no one uses in casual conversation in this day and age. You can search for it and guess; that should be fun.

Or you can not search for it. Flip a coin.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

XSJ's are more feasible to write me speeding tickets; thus, _XSTJ's_.
_____

Com.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

John X said:


> You are not being condescending by deciding not to associate with people you don't share common interests or traits with. You can be condescending if you adopt a superior attitude towards the people you choose not to associate with. You can be condescending if you speak to those very people as if they are less than human, or in a patronizing manner.
> 
> So if you are walking around as if your former associates are cattle, and you are the enlightened being, above it all then yes you are condescending. I have to be honest, I am leaning towards you being condescending than just choosing not to associate. I will not tell you why but I will say it is based off one word you used in your post.
> 
> ...


Not cattle, I actually think more highly of many animals than I do some humans. I decide that they are not in the same place as I am, I believe I was less evolved at some previous time and they will eventually advance as they live and... learn. I'm still behind many, but ahead of the majority (in my immediate environment). Its a legit belief. 

Why would I hunt one word? Even if I found the word how would I know what connections it makes in ur brain? If you lean condescending even now, thats fine. Lol, I still dont see myself as condescending, and hey! I know myself more than you probably do, give or take this one word... I think. Probably. (And curiously, if by public opinion I am indeed condescending, what are the implications? This is the part where I really dont know how to respond. I'm SO last, I guess that's why. Not much of an interest in crowd pleasing, and the people I'd work to please probably wouldnt see me as condescending... what a spiral)

I was expecting more xNTx responses but the verdict is I'm a condescending asshole! I'll review my personal description promptly.:laughing:


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Annafae said:


> Not cattle, I actually think more highly of many animals than I do some humans. I decide that they are not in the same place as I am, I believe I was less evolved at some previous time and they will eventually advance as they live and... learn. I'm still behind many, but ahead of the majority (in my immediate environment). Its a legit belief.
> 
> Why would I hunt one word? Even if I found the word how would I know what connections it makes in ur brain? If you lean condescending even now, thats fine. Lol, I still dont see myself as condescending, and hey! I know myself more than you probably do, give or take this one word... I think. Probably. (And curiously, if by public opinion I am indeed condescending, what are the implications? This is the part where I really dont know how to respond. I'm SO last, I guess that's why. Not much of an interest in crowd pleasing, and the people I'd work to please probably wouldnt see me as condescending... what a spiral)
> 
> I was expecting more xNTx responses but the verdict is I'm a condescending asshole! I'll review my personal description promptly.:laughing:


I told you you don't have to hunt one word, relax. Get a coin and flip it, or not.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

You are using this thread a vehicle to talk about yourself; that's why I am not responding with anything more than 4 sentences. (with the exception of that first response)


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Annafae said:


> Actually filtering what a person says or does to determine if they are an idiot, and then block them out thereafter or otherwise place distance between self and that person. Refusing to engage with any person they think is full of s**t, fake, covetous, excessively stupid or [distasteful character/behaviour].
> 
> Just a curiosity:laughing:.
> 
> Maybe I'm just an asshole.


Like @niss says, everyone has a route to 'write people off' All J types in terms of MBTI are fond of making a decision within yourself and sticking to it in a knee-jerk way as a mantra, and this is the key part, WITHOUT thinking about it ever again. The structure is built, the decision is made.

But the crazy P types may get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning and, on a whim, write you off. Of course you cant be sure that tomorrow they will not cozy up next to you like your cat at feeding time, but, on the surface, it sure seems like you've been dissed.

So, yes, immaturity in general. 

But that being said, I myself, of course a paragon of maturity, tend to write off people who are themselves immature. Now in my defense I only do this when I am in lighthearted mode trying to have fun. Immature people bring me down and I do not want to spend time on them. So there is a reason. The next day in a serious setting or with free time I am likely to address their previous immaturity. Pick your battles ...


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

I think types with very strong Fi might do that, perhaps they'll become like that if someone goes too much against their values... Also Se seem to be very direct, so if Fi+Se it might be even more likely. 

But I have to say any mature individual of any type, regardless of functions, might not do this. It does sound a bit douchy, perhaps if you disagree with someone it's better to take their perspective into consideration to learn more yourself? And even if he/she doesn't contribute to your knowledge of the world around you, it might offer you something in the form of knowledge about yourself. By being able to listen to those with whom you do not agree, you might reach another level of self-mastery. That isn't too shabby, if you ask me


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

ENTP and INTJ are the least likely to do this since they thrive, in different ways, on having adversaries. Personally i found myself returning to really shitty debaters online and to debate weakspots of IRL people, like a moth to a flame. I always want the best representative of mind control and popular stupidity closeby.

Are ISFJ and ESFP the most likely?

I get the creeps sometimes from the way my parents (SJ types) have reduced certain people to awkward memorabilia.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

Jippa Jonken said:


> ENTP and INTJ are the least likely to do this since they thrive, in different ways, on having adversaries. Personally i found myself returning to really shitty debaters online and to debate weakspots of IRL people, like a moth to a flame. I always want the best representative of mind control and popular stupidity closeby.
> 
> Are ISFJ and ESFP the most likely?
> 
> I get the creeps sometimes from the way my parents (SJ types) have reduced certain people to awkward memorabilia.


I'm starting to think my ENFP fiance is an ENTP... He's debating everything. Very much like a moth to a flame, like you describe it. It's just that he's rock-hard Fi+Te, absolutely not Ti+Fe (I think we'd get along much better at times if he was an ENTP) so I suppose it can't be... Oh well. Maybe it's just some Ne thing in combination with your auxiliary...


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Loo


John X said:


> You are using this thread a vehicle to talk about yourself; that's why I am not responding with anything more than 4 sentences. (with the exception of that first response)


It kinda became that way, your responses were supposed to be focused on functions and types though but I have no problem talking about self especially in self-defence (that's one of the reasons why I am here, u guys are helping me understand... although your not using up your MBTI knowledge, or you are. But I'm arrogant and condescending so no point right). In any case, we made the conclusion John X in my previous response to you. You are encouraging my self talk.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

INTJ. 

And they say leftists can't stereotype.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Elaihr said:


> I'm starting to think my ENFP fiance is an ENTP... He's debating everything. Very much like a moth to a flame, like you describe it. It's just that he's rock-hard Fi+Te, absolutely not Ti+Fe (I think we'd get along much better at times if he was an ENTP) so I suppose it can't be... Oh well. Maybe it's just some Ne thing in combination with your auxiliary...


I think its Fi and something else. Someone else said world-weariness. 

Maybe fiancee is going through a rough patch. Maybe he needs some time and space to ground himself. I think I used to act like that when I was constantly bombarded by people and didnt have time to self reflect... in constant reactive mode.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

Annafae said:


> I think its Fi and something else. Someone else said world-weariness.
> 
> Maybe fiancee is going through a rough patch. Maybe he needs some time and space to ground himself. I think I used to act like that when I was constantly bombarded by people and didnt have time to self reflect... in constant reactive mode.


It could perhaps have something to do with Fi - having strong values might make you want to debate a lot - especially in combination with Ne (ideas for how said values could be made into realisation). It's hopefully not a rough patch - if it is it's life long! He's always been like that, so I think it's just how he is... But some time to ground himself sounds like a good idea regardless - he has a tendency to seek debates and that leaves little time for self reflection. And constant reactive mode sounds very much like him, so your advice might be useful! Thank you


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Jippa Jonken said:


> ENTP and INTJ are the least likely to do this since they thrive, in different ways, on having adversaries. Personally i found myself returning to really shitty debaters online and to debate weakspots of IRL people, like a moth to a flame. I always want the best representative of mind control and popular stupidity closeby.
> 
> Are ISFJ and ESFP the most likely?
> 
> I get the creeps sometimes from the way my parents (SJ types) have reduced certain people to awkward memorabilia.


Why ISFJ? Secondary Fe. Is one of your parents ISFJ? 
I think Fi would be the Feeling function... But this might be a breach of an Fe dom/sec. Or maybe not. Idk, Fe is my weakest.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

series0 said:


> Like @niss says, everyone has a route to 'write people off' All J types in terms of MBTI are fond of making a decision within yourself and sticking to it in a knee-jerk way as a mantra, and this is the key part, WITHOUT thinking about it ever again. The structure is built, the decision is made.
> 
> But the crazy P types may get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning and, on a whim, write you off. Of course you cant be sure that tomorrow they will not cozy up next to you like your cat at feeding time, but, on the surface, it sure seems like you've been dissed.
> 
> ...


P types are immature?

And also, Fi is a judging function, so... INFP is lead Fi. Do you mean Judging interms of the function or the J in xxxJ?


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

The person who thinks this is a _type_​ thing.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

The_Wanderer said:


> The person who thinks this is a _type_​ thing.


>>"Which type is most likely". But you could have a point.


----------

